# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  [من كثر طيبتك معاي ..خايف احسدني عليك]..mmsخياليه

## عاشقة المستحييل

*
باسم .. خآلق المحبة و السلام .. 

أحييكم 

مُبعثرة برفق .. وبحدود إطار هذه الصفحة .. 
بعض .. من Mms 


بين وَ بين .. دفء المحبه .. كآنت أغلبها 



فالأرض تستطيع احتواء جميع المحبين 
ولكنها لا تطيق أن تحمل اثنان متفارقان 


***********




يضيق على البحر احتوائها !!
وَ تعجز السمآء عن { حملها 
وَ يصعب على البشر فهمها
وَ تعتذر جمـــيع 
لغات العالم عن ترجمتها
وَ أنهكـ ـقلبي .. إخفائها

[ أحبك ] .. أبعثها لك بكل ماتحمل
من معاني





العالم Xحبك O
لو أخسر العالم 
أبفررح وأغني
رآبح أنا بـ حبك
ولو كنت خسرآن !!
أنت الوحيد اللي بحبه شغلني
عجزت توفيك القصايد
والألحان






.. كل الحكآية اشتقت لك ..
وأكبر امنياتي
إني اشوفك
لو ...........
دقيقه






لا 
تصد هناك
يا عمري دقيقه
العمر محسوب
بحساب الدقايق
الهوى دلتني عيونك طريقه
ثم سوت وسط قلبي
لك طرايق
التفت يمي ترى عمري دقيقه
ليتني احيا في سما عينك
دقايق
/ خالد الفيصل






نم يا قمر دنياي
تصبح على خير
خل النهار يحس انه
بقى حي !!
كل يوم أحبك غير 
و اليوم غير
بديت أحس إن الخلايق
ولا شي






لماذا نغلق أعيننا
عندما نريد أن
نحلم
نبتسم
نضحك
نضم 
نقبل
لأن معظم الأشياء الرائعه
لا نراها
مثلك أنت 





أحبك والهوى كلمة
فتح قلبي لها بابي
وعيني بالسما شافت
نجوم الليل منثورة
أنا وش لون 
ابوصف لك
مدى حبي واعجابي
واقول انك ملكتيني
ملكتي قلبي وشعوره






أحاول
أخفي إحساسي
ولكن بالعشق مفضوح
تشوف الفرحة في عيني
أحبك بالعقل وبالروح
احبك حب مااقدر 
اعاند فيه احساسي
لقيت الحب شي اكبر
من إني آخذ انفاسي





تدري إني ياغلاي
صرت أشوف الدنيا فيك
من كثر طيبك معاي
خايف أحسدني عليك
يعني خذ مني ضمان
باختصار وكلمتين
انت حاجة بهالزمان
ماتتكرر مرتين



الحُب .. تدري ماهو بيدي .. 
سيدك ترآه الهوى .. وَ .. سِيدي .. !



كل ^,^ الود منقوووول*

----------


## $ خوخه $

يسلموووو على المسجات الحلوة..

مرة حلووووين..

تسلم لي دياااتك..

تحياتي ..

خوخه.....

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 
لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 




عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## MOONY

*

أحبك والهوى كلمة
فتح قلبي لها بابي
وعيني بالسما شافت
نجوم الليل منثورة
أنا وش لون 
ابوصف لك
مدى حبي واعجابي
واقول انك ملكتيني
ملكتي قلبي وشعوره*
يسلمووو عالمسجات  الحلووه
تحياتي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

لا 
تصد هناك
يا عمري دقيقه
العمر محسوب
بحساب الدقايق
الهوى دلتني عيونك طريقه
ثم سوت وسط قلبي
لك طرايق
التفت يمي ترى عمري دقيقه
ليتني احيا في سما عينك
دقايق
مسجاات حلووه
الله يعطيك العاافيه خيتوو
لاعدمنا جديدك 
تحيااااتي...

----------


## أموله

أحاول
أخفي إحساسي
ولكن بالعشق مفضوح
تشوف الفرحة في عيني
أحبك بالعقل وبالروح
احبك حب مااقدر 
اعاند فيه احساسي
لقيت الحب شي اكبر
من إني آخذ انفاسي



روعه يعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 




لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مسجااااااات روووعه بجد
يسلمووو ع النقل 
لا عدمناااااا جديدك
تحيااااتووو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مسجات روعة 

يعطيك العافية خيتي عاشقة ع المسجات الحلوين والذوق مررررة    :)


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 




لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## حكايا الشموع

**

*.. كل الحكآية اشتقت لك ..*
* وأكبر امنياتي*
* إني اشوفك*
* لو ...........*
* دقيقه*


* مسجااات ذوق*
* تسلمي يالغلا ع المسجاات النآآيس*
* لاعدمنا جديدك*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم طرح في قمة الروعة تسلم الايادي يعطيك الف عافية تحياتووووا عذووووووووووووووبة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

حلووووووووووين واااااااااااااااايد
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووا
ماننحر من جديدك يارب

----------


## Malamh Cute

*عشووقه ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع المسجآت الروعهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عافيه يآٍرب ،،*

*مآانحرم جديدك ،،*

*مودتي* 

*ملآمح*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 




لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 
مسجات روعه 
متننحرم جديدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 
لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## شوق المحبة

لا 
تصد هناك
يا عمري دقيقه
العمر محسوب
بحساب الدقايق
الهوى دلتني عيونك طريقه
ثم سوت وسط قلبي
لك طرايق
التفت يمي ترى عمري دقيقه
ليتني احيا في سما عينك
دقايق 

تـ س ـلمين ح ـبوووبه على النقل الرائع والمميز .. 

يـ ع ـطيكِ ربي الـ ع ـاااافيه .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 
لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## fatemah

.. كل الحكآية اشتقت لك ..
وأكبر امنياتي
إني اشوفك
لو ...........
دقيقه

 


تدري إني ياغلاي
صرت أشوف الدنيا فيك
من كثر طيبك معاي
خايف أحسدني عليك
يعني خذ مني ضمان
باختصار وكلمتين
انت حاجة بهالزمان
ماتتكرر مرتين
 


روووووووووعة يسلمووو
ع المسجات الرائعة 
لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلاموو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 


لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 


عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورين 
دمتي بود

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموو ع المرور الطيب

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلمو
كتير
حلو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 






لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  



عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

العالم Xحبك O
لو أخسر العالم 
أبفررح وأغني
رآبح أنا بـ حبك
ولو كنت خسرآن !!
أنت الوحيد اللي بحبه شغلني
عجزت توفيك القصايد
والألحان*

*مسجااااااات رووعه*
*يسلموووا عشووقه ع النقل*
*ماننحرم جديدج*
*دمتي بعين الله


*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 

لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ  
لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي  
دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو  

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

العالم Xحبك O
لو أخسر العالم 
أبفررح وأغني
رآبح أنا بـ حبك
ولو كنت خسرآن !!
أنت الوحيد اللي بحبه شغلني
عجزت توفيك القصايد
والألحان* 

*يسلمووووووووووووووووا
طرح لا عدم* 
_ارق التحايا و أعذبها : وردة محمدية_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 


لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## كبرياء

يسـلموو على المسجآت الحلووهـ ..~
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ..!
حيآكـ ..~
سي يوو ...!
كبريآء ..~

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:signthankspin:  ع المرووور 
لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 


لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 


دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

**

*.. كل الحكآية اشتقت لك ..*
*وأكبر امنياتي*
*إني اشوفك*
*لو ...........*
*دقيقه*



عشوووقة ..
تسلمي خيتي
على المسجااات
الراائعه ..
يعطيج العافية .

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> **
> 
> *.. كل الحكآية اشتقت لك ..*
> *وأكبر امنياتي*
> *إني اشوفك*
> *لو ...........*
> *دقيقه* 
> 
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا والله امورهـ .. 

الله يسلمكـ ويعافيكـ 

مروركـ الاروع 

لاعدمت تواصلك الرائع..

----------


## حلاالكون

مسجااااااات مره نااااااااايس
بجد يسلموااااااا
سلمت يمااااااااااااااااااك 
لانحرم منك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> مسجااااااات مره نااااااااايس
> 
> بجد يسلموااااااا
> سلمت يمااااااااااااااااااك 
> 
> لانحرم منك



هلا والله حلا 


الله يسلمك ..ويمناك 

ماننحرم هيك طله يارب 


موفقه لكل خير 

دمتي بقلب نآآبض

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*يعطيكـ ربي الف عآآآآفيهـ ع المرور العطر* 

*سلمتم من كل مكروهـ* 

*دمتم بقلبٌ نآآبض*

----------

